# Tomodachi Life Addiction Disease. Have you caught it?



## cookieangal (Oct 29, 2014)

In Early June Tomodachi life came out, this Fun, Crazy and Addictive game has driven us away from the world of Animal Crossing, and into Tomodachi life. Now im sure the majority of those who got tomodachi life has had their favourite villagers taken away from their town. So those people whos got addicted to tomodachi life will have the TLAD (Tomodachi Life Addiction Disease) We definetely need a cure, so please comment a way to get people to play both Tomodachi Life and Animal Crossing:New Leaf. Im also doing a poll, so please partipicate in it.


----------



## Zuko (Oct 29, 2014)

Tomodachi life sucks IMo. It's so boring...


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 29, 2014)

I sold Tomodachi Life for $23 and got Fantasy life because it got boring ;*(


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 29, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I sold Tomodachi Life for $23 and got Fantasy life because it got boring ;*(



I was thinking of doing that but recently I've gotten back into it.   I never play my Mario coin one anymore tho.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

I actually enjoy the relationship aspect of Tomodachi Life as well as clothing and music etc. I guess I still play it a fair bit


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 29, 2014)

Zuko said:


> Tomodachi life sucks IMo. It's so boring...



YUP


----------



## lazuli (Oct 30, 2014)

i played it for a day, reset, and now i only ever check on it for new items in shops and to see if there's any pending relationship junk. hhaha i have ~75 miis tho.


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 30, 2014)

I played a LOT of Tomodachi Life for about three or four weeks, then I was over it. Now I only start it up once every two weeks for 10 minutes. The game was what I expected, and I still got around 80 hours of fun out of it, which is perfectly fine in my book. Other games, like Zelda ALBW, I only played for 25 hours (got 100% in ALBW, too), and I wouldn't call that one wasted money either. So while Tomodachi Life can't compare to Animal Crossing or the like, I still had fun with it and played it for much longer than other games, so I don't understand all the bashing to be honest.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 30, 2014)

I wanted to buy Tomodachi Life when it first came out but I wasn't working, so I didn't have the money to buy it. Now that I'm working again, and the price on it has gone down some I'm probably going to get it in the near future. I played the demo and I enjoyed it so I don't think it'll be a bad purchase for me.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have Tomodachi Life and I don't want it either


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 30, 2014)

It was fun at first, I enjoyed the outfits and quirky mini games and I liked the relationships and creating songs. It just got a bit boring though and now it's sitting on my game shelf unit gathering dust.


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

I is bored of the game.
It was fun, but now I have 100 or so miis that are all staring, and it'll take me an hour to feed them all.


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 30, 2014)

Maxxed out the maximum Mii limit, and it's boring as heck. This game can HARDLY compare to Animal Crossing. I was into it at first but it gets extremely boring and repetitive, it can't even hold itself up as a game. It's just:
Tap bubble, get dialogue you've heard before, solve problem, earn money, solve more problems.
Sorry for ranting, I just really dislike this game and I can't believe I spent fourty dollars on it.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 30, 2014)

I think I lost it.. Only had it for two days. Bonus for me!  

It just started getting boring.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

I grew bored of it after a few weeks. The Mii's kept asking for more new people, and eventually I had like 50 and spent the whole time feeding them and playing games. I liked living out my secret fantasies like having babies with various X-Men, but even that (shockingly) couldn't keep my interest going for long. I dip in every now and again if I'm in the mood, but once ORAS comes out nothing else in this world will matter


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought it the day it came out then sold it a couple of months later. I like the concept of it and I thought it was really fun and quirky for a while, but I just got bored of it. I like simulation games, but I guess it just wasn't my style. I ended up picking Animal Crossing back up again after that and I haven't been able to stop playing it for weeks now.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 30, 2014)

It doesn't sound like anybody here has TLAD, I guess. c;

I haven't played it, mainly because I played the demo and that in itself started to bore me. It didn't seem to have enough to do to for my tastes, but then again I am not aware of all the features in the full game.


----------



## Bui (Oct 31, 2014)

I used to play it all the time, but now I don't play very often, only about once every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## tobi! (Oct 31, 2014)

I used to play 24/7. I was against making my mii be an actual resident because I didn't like thinking of myself as actually in the game. However, when my character did do quirky stuff, I did laugh (I honestly thought it helped raise my self-esteem). 
I played it a ton on my trip to Hawaii because with Animal Crossing, you sometimes run out of things to do. With Tomodachi, I'd just keep going since everyone needed something!

However, I stopped playing because...well, I don't know! My characters started repeating things, no one was falling in love, etc. Although I will recommend it to people, I'd also tell them that it may blow over quickly, like many games. I stopped playing AC for a long time but came back, only because I reset. I may have to reset the game in order to get a new feel but for now, it's dead to me.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 1, 2014)

I still play it every day, but I'm not addicted. I'm mainly just playing to check for new items at the shops each day, although I do try to fulfill at least a few requests too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 1, 2014)

jvgsjeff said:


> I still play it every day, but I'm not addicted. I'm mainly just playing to check for new items at the shops each day, although I do try to fulfill at least a few requests too.



This sounds like what I do haha xD I am at least trying to get matching outfits for my singing genres


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 1, 2014)

Haven't touched on mine for 2 months, kinda regret not going there. But NL is a priority xD


----------



## Mints (Nov 1, 2014)

I was just about to buy that game until I read this!
I guess the game is a short term fun kind of thing.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 1, 2014)

I have it, but it got horribly dull just like New Leaf did. I find them both boring.

I mainly play Smash and Pikmin 3 now.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

I really regret buying it ngl. It got old quickly.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 1, 2014)

It looked really good from the advertising and the reviews it was given, but overall I was pretty disappointed with it. Sold it off pretty quickly in the end. The game itself was cute, but way too repetitive.

I'd probably have enjoyed it more if it wasn't in the shops for ?30.


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Jumped on the Tomodachi wave and I'm kinda disappointed/bored with it. I haven't touched it in a while and I can't return it either because I downloaded it  (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm a full time student and I don't have time for "real" video games, but this game is literally all I do in my spare time, and I'm cool with that. I like seeing the little relationships form and I like that they can make their own decisions and whatnot. It's fun, but there's no pressure.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2014)

I got it when it first came out, I played it for about a week and stopped playing it for quite a few months. I play it actively now and I find it hilarious. I can see how it gets old quickly, but I don't regret buying it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 2, 2014)

No... just... the voices the miis had... UGHH.. It was repetitive and boring. Animal Crossing was better by miles ad miles, don't even compare it to that junk with it's bad voice acting and repetitiviness and SONGSSSSSDOSMHAYRSKH A4GZDSb *cough* Seriously, TomoDachi life was very repetitive and boring after a while. It's not that it's a bad game- Scratch that, it is a bad game, well at least in my opinion. And you see... Animal Crossing New Leaf was just.. GOOD. You could actually do... well... SOMETHING other than making your miis sing and wear weird clothes and hats, decorating their room... It's basically if New Leaf was just a house with Able sisters next to it and Club LOL. Just not as kawaii, because in New Leaf I could wear Majora's Mask. :3 Haha, not really, there's more to TomoDachi Life than that, but still... Animal Crossing is better by miles. That's what I think, at least. (I know I just wrote a bunch of random crap, because I'm horrible at this kind of stuff.)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2014)

Zuko said:


> Tomodachi life sucks IMo.



Bad stage, I agree.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2014)

Same I was only really in to Tomodachi Life for like 6 weeks. I played it every day, now I only go on it once a day just to check the shops, like idc if u r in love m9 u r probs in love with the wrong person anyway.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 2, 2014)

i didn't love it so much when i got it, but somehow it's started becoming one of my favorite games. it really pulls you in after a while i guess! wish it had better multiplayer options though. it would be sooo much more fun if there were a worldwide online market for trading items to complete the different categories n stuff.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I don't have Tomodachi Life and I don't want it either



This is me.
I don't find the appeal of it. I would play it if someone bought it for me but I wouldn't spend money on it. I have other things I want.


----------

